# Call of Cthulhu 7E one shot Tues Nov 10 Eastern Standard 6-10 PM with pregens via Google Hangouts



## Charles Dunwoody (Nov 1, 2020)

If you are interested please let me know.


----------



## Charles Dunwoody (Nov 29, 2020)

Zoom.


----------

